# Photography Workshop in Mexico City



## PxlMixer (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
if you want some travel, adventure and spice to throw into your portfolio, join us for the Photography Workshop in Mexico City.

Mark Alor Powell will be leading the workshops - we're just getting started so -
check it out... and register!

Join Us | Photography Workshop - Mexico City

Thank you,
Richard


----------

